# Maudits drivers HP F4180



## Ralfix (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'essaye de configurer mon imprimante j'ai l'impression d'être revenu sous windows, vous pouvez m'aider?

C'est une HP F4180 imprimante+scanner, vendue par Apple en plus.

J'avais  installé les drivers livré avec. Ca marchait pas j'ai téléchargé les dernieres versions. Ca marchait super, sauf que les applis livrées avec son super lourdingues. 
Episode 2, Mac Gé annonce la dispo des drivers officiels HP chez Apple.... Je supprime l'existant et j'installe... *980Mo*!!!  Toutes les imprimantes HP depuis Adam et Eve!
Et en plus surprise, le scanner n'est pas pris en charge, même pas reconnu avec "Transfert d'images". 

Comment je peux supprimer proprement ces drivers apple/HP et revenir à la base?
Ou juste les imprimantes inutiles et ajouter le support scanner?

Ils en ont vendu des camions de cette imprimante, comment ca peut être aussi mal foutu, j'ai loupé un épisode?
Merci!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2008)

[QUOTE='Raph]
Comment je peux supprimer proprement ces drivers apple/HP et revenir à la base?
Ou juste les imprimantes inutiles et ajouter le support scanner?

Ils en ont vendu des camions de cette imprimante, comment ca peut être aussi mal foutu, j'ai loupé un épisode?
Merci![/QUOTE]
Tous ! Et t'as rien compris à l'histoire. 

Reprenons :

Sur Mac OS X (quelle version d'abord ?) tu as des gestionnaires d'impression (drivers et autres utilitaires) pour différentes marques et imprimantes. Ceux-ci ne comprennent pas les fonctions de numérisation, le plus souvent un pilote TWAIN sans lequel Transfert d'Image ne peut rien faire avec ta machine.

Sur le site HP, tu as des paquets logiciels qui comprennent les pilotes d'impression et de numérisation ainsi que différents logiciels (Photosmart Studio, OCR Readiris, Gestionnaire de Prériphérique HP et d'entretien, etc...). Si certains ne sont pas fameux (Photosmart Studio) d'autres sont indispensables (HP Scan Pro). En tout cas, n'espère pas utiliser convenablement ton imprimante tout-en-un sans avoir installé ses logiciels dans un premier temps (avec certains modèles, il y a une option qui permet de laisser le Photosmart Studio lors de la procédure d'installation).

Supprimer les logiciels HP de ta machine est effectivement la solution la plus sage au point où tu en es arrivé.

La méthode diffère selon ton OS. En l'état des renseignements fournis, je ne peux rien pour toi.

En attendant, voici le dernier paquet logiciel de la HP F4180, pour être bien sûr qu'on parlera de la même chose par la suite. 

Au fait, pour la mise à jour des Gestionnaires HP (un peu plus de 400 Mo), il fallait télécharger depuis le module de mise à jour, sur le site d'Apple c'était une "combo" reprenant tout les gestionnaires du DVD d'installation.


----------



## Ralfix (4 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tous ! Et t'as rien compris à l'histoire.



Je m'en doutais un peu!



Moonwalker a dit:


> La méthode diffère selon ton OS. En l'état des renseignements fournis, je ne peux rien pour toi.



C'est Léopard. De base la 10.5.2, avec les mises à jour successives on doit en être à la 10.5.4.
Avec ça tu peux me donner des indications? 

Je télechargerai le package aprés le nettoyage.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2008)

Raph][e;4771183 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en doutais un peu!
> 
> C'est Léopard. De base la 10.5.2, avec les mises à jour successives on doit en être à la 10.5.4.
> Avec ça tu peux me donner des indications?
> ...


Leopard X.5.4 et également avec une HP (pas le même modèle).

Gestionnaires d'impression inclus dans Mac OS X.5 dont Deskjet F4180.
Gestionnaires d'impression inclus dans la mise à jour HP 1.1 dont Deskjet F4100 serie

Précision :
/Bibliothèque : c-a-d Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque
~/Bibliothèque : c-a-d Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/tonnomabrege/Bibliothèque

Au boulot !

Débrancher totalement l'imprimante et se munir du DVD d'installation de Leopard.

Si tu as installé un paquet logiciel HP, utilises d'abors la procédure HP pour le désinstaller, ça fera déjà un beau ménage. Je parle de paquet logiciel, comme sur le disque accompagnant ton imprimante ou ceux qu'on trouve sur le site HP, pas des drivers. Si tu n'as rien d'HP dans /Applications, tu peux passer à l'étape suivante, sinon => corbeille.

Attention, n'ayant pas ton système sous les yeux, je ne peux que t'indiquer ce qu'il faut retirer d'après ma propre installation, il est possible que certains dossiers ne soient pas présents chez toi.

Mettre les dossiers et fichiers suivants à la corbeille sans la vider immédiatement :

/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard
/Bibliothèque/Application Support/hp

/bibliothèque/Frameworks/HPDeviceModel.framework
/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/HPPml.framework
/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/HPServicesInterface.framework
/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/HPSmartPrint.framework
/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/HPSmartX.framework
[ainsi que tout ce qui commence par HP... dans ce dossier Frameworks]

/Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/HPScanPro.ds

/Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents/com.hp.launchurlagent.plist [ou tout autre fichier com.hp...]

/Bibliothèque/Printers/hp
/Bibliothèque/Printers/PPDs
/Bibliothèque/Printers/InstalledPrinters.plist

Tous les dossiers .pkg en rapport avec ton imprimante que tu trouveras dans /Bibliothèque/Receipts/
et
/Bibliothèque/Receipts/boms/com.apple.pkg.HewlettPackardPrinterDrivers.bom
/Bibliothèque/Receipts/boms/com.apple.pkg.HP_AiO.bom
[et tout fichier .bom en rapport avec HP]
ET NE PAS TOUCHER AUX AUTRES FICHIERS DANS CE DOSSIER RECEIPTS

~/Bibliothèque/Caches/HP Photo Library [cité pour mémoire]

Le contenu de ~/Bibliothèque/Printers et tout ce qui a rapport avec HP dans /Bibliothèque/Preferences

Une fois tout ça à la corbeille, tu redémarres ton Mac et, revenu sur ta session, tu vides la corbeille.


*Réinstallation des Gestionnaires HP:*

&#8212; Tu insères le DVD d'installation de Leopard.
&#8212; Tu lances Optional Installs.mpkg
&#8212; Tu coches la case vis à vis des gestionnaires d'impression HP (et seulement celle-là) et tu les installes.

*Installation du paquet logiciel HP 9.7.1 :*

&#8212; Tu télécharges à l'adresse que j'ai donné dans mon post précédent
&#8212; Tu branches ta HP F4180 sur l'interface que tu désires (USB par exemple) et tu l'allumes
&#8212; Tu lances la procédure d'installation et tu suis les instructions

Quand tout est installé et configuré, tu étiens l'imprimante et la débranche du secteur. Tu fais une réparation des autorisations à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque (/Applications/Utilitaires/Utiltaire de disque). Ça va être très long, y'a du travail, il faut être patient.

Un reboot du Mac et tu allumes ton imprimante. Elle doit être prête à imprimer et numériser.

*Mettre à jour les gestionnaires HP :*

Barre de menu>Pomme>Mise à jour de logiciels

Si la mise à jour n'est pas proposée par le module de mise à jour, télécharger et installer ceci.

Normalement, tout doit être rentré dans l'ordre.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (4 Août 2008)

C'est un le même genre de problème que j'avais avec mon HP PSC 1200: je n'avais pas l'utilisation de mon scanneur. Merci pour ta réponse plus que complète.


----------



## Ralfix (4 Août 2008)

Sympa et courageux de ta part!



Moonwalker a dit:


> *Réinstallation des Gestionnaires HP:*
> 
> &#8212; Tu insères le DVD d'installation de Leopard.
> &#8212; Tu lances Optional Installs.mpkg
> &#8212; Tu coches la case vis à vis des gestionnaires d'impression HP (et seulement celle-là) et tu les installes.



Ben là ca cloche. La case HP est grisée (desactivée) et je ne peux pas la cocher... grrr!


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2008)

Raph][e;4771486 a dit:
			
		

> Sympa et courageux de ta part!
> 
> Ben là ca cloche. La case HP est grisée (desactivée) et je ne peux pas la cocher... grrr!



Tu es sûr d'avoir viré toute trace HP de /Bibliothèque/Receipts ? Regarde bien les noms des fichiers.

Généralement, quand ça coince avec le DVD c'est qu'il croit qu'il y a toujours quelque chose d'installé sur le système. 

Un truc à essayer : tu installes le paquet logiciel HP et tu le désinstalles selon la procédure HP.

Explication : dans le temps, la désinstallation HP avait tendance à laisser des choses derrière elle. Aujourd'hui c'est plutôt l'inverse, elle en enlèverait trop, au point que je doive utiliser mon DVD de Leopard si je veux faire une désinstallation/ré-installation propre de ma Tout-en-Un.


----------



## Ralfix (5 Août 2008)

Oui j'avais tout enlevé, même 1 ou 2 fichiers de plus que dans ta liste.

J'en ai profité pour virer tout le contenu de /Bibliothèque/Printers, n'ayant pas besoin d'autres imprimantes et maintenant je sais comment les remettre.

En installant le "paquet logiciel HP 9.7.1" sans m'occuper de l'étape DVD leopard ca a l'air de bien fonctionner. J'ai testé le scanner. Je suppose que ce paquet inclue les drivers Leo de base.En tout cas je te remercie vraiment de tous tes efforts. J'espère que cela servira à d'autres.

Il me reste evntuellement à trouver une méthode pour désactiver Photosmart. Aperçu me parait suffisant pour les manips de base sur les scans.

Encore bravo.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2008)

Pour Photosmart Studio (je confirme que c'est vraiment une belle daube), je l'ignore tout simplement. Tant que je ne le lance pas, il ne s'occupe de rien.

Tu peux changer les réglages de numérisation et définir d'autres logiciels de destination via le Gestionnaire de Périphériques HP (cliquer sur la roue cranté à la base de la petite fenêtre).


----------



## IrunNY (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
je relance ce topic parce que moi j'ai aussi un problème avec mon imprimante HP Deskjet F4180.
Alors tous d'abord j'ai 1 MacBook avec Leopard, version 10.5.5.
Mon problème est que avant quand je voulais imprimé un fichier, je pouvais choisir le type de cartouche en allant dans type/qualité du papier (par exemple si j'avais une page en noir et blanc je l'imprimais avec la cartouche noir et blanc, comme ça ça use pas de la couleur enfin je pense pas être le seul à faire cela.)
Mais depuis un certain temps, je ne peu plus y accéder tous comme les autres rubriques : impressions sans bordure, Technologies Real Life HP, et informations sur le pilote d'imprimante.
Pour approfondir plus quand je clique sur une rubrique, rien ne s'affiche, aperçu (quand je l'utilise pour imprimer, copies et pages quand j'utilise adobe) reste affiché dans la barre de défilement, mais par contre quand je regarde dans la barre de défilement, la rubrique choisi est validé, alors je n'y comprend plus rien 
Si quelqu'un sait si je dois faire comme précédemment (qui m'a l'air 1 peu complexe) ou si je dois   faire autre chose ?
Merci par avance de vos réponse !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2008)

Ça m'est déjà arrivé, suite à une réinstallation partielle.

Ré-appliquer la procédure d'installation à partir du paquet logiciel qui va bien ou mettre à jour les drivers devrait résoudre ce problème.

Au pire tu réinstalles les gestionnaires HP depuis le DVD de Leopard puis ton imprimante.


----------



## IrunNY (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai suivi vos instructions et ça a marcher !
Je vous remercie beaucoup


----------

